# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Сэнкс)))

## VerteX

Я тока зарегился на этом форуме, и читая разные темы, мне становиться легче! Спасибо создателям этого форуму!!!

----------


## Night

Еще бы сам адм заходил.

----------


## grey

Админ только что восстановил потерянные темы и потерянных пользователей, так что я стараюсь быть в курсе событий на форуме.

+Немного оптимизировал сайт под поисковики, так что через неделю-две можно ожидать приток новых людей.

----------


## Night

Да,новый пипл есть.
Только вот что плохо,откуда столько пользователей с идиотской рекламой?

----------


## Rajtaro

> Только вот что плохо,откуда столько пользователей с идиотской рекламой?


 Это как?

----------


## grey

> Я тока зарегился на этом форуме, и читая разные темы, мне становиться легче! Спасибо создателям этого форуму!!!


 Пожалуйста!

PS: оффтопики с этого поста будут удаляться. только сообщения в тему, пожалуйста.

----------


## Night

Спасибо.Ок,есть так есть.
По теме мало что можно сказать,тут например можно еще высказывать пожелания форуму.

----------


## Ukka

я тожа новенькая, меня не сколько тяготит жизнь, как напрягает, и мне скорее интересна смерть. и я оч рада что попала на этот сайт - оч помогает разобраться и в себе, и в смерти.

----------


## Blackwinged

> Я тока зарегился на этом форуме, и читая разные темы, мне становиться легче!


 А мне становится жутко, хотя я буквально-таки помешан на смерти. Даже появилось желание помочь вам, если вам это, конечно, самим нужно.

----------


## Artist

Присоединяюсь: огромное спасибо за форум и сайт!Это то, что нужно. Во всяком случае, мне.

----------


## MAJLbIXA

Спасибо...
давно Вас читала...сегодня решила вступить в ваши ряды...

Удачи!=)

----------

